# Nintendo Planning Larger 3DS, Wii U Price Expected at 30,000 Yen -- Ni



## heartgold (Jun 4, 2012)

_*Rumour!!!*_​

Nikkei has made a couple of announcements ahead of Nintendo's E3 conference tomorrow.

For 3DS, the paper says that Nintendo will announce a large screen version of the system. The new version will have a 4.3 inch screen, or 1.5 times the current size. A release in North America, Japan and Europe could happen as early as Summer.

Regarding the Wii U, Nikkei says that it is expected the price will be around 30,000 yen.

http://andriasang.co...ei_nintendo_e3/


----------



## loco365 (Jun 4, 2012)

4.3 inches is pretty effing huge. Wonder if the Nyko Powerpak+ will still work in it or if they'll need to make a Nyko Powerpak+ XL.

That is, if this is true.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

PSYCHEDPSYCEDPSYCHEDPSYCHEDPSYCHEDPSYCHEDPSYCHEDPSYCHEDPSYCHED
If it's true.  I love my DSi XL, and have been awaiting a larger 3DS since the beginning.  Plus, I like variation in my choice of console that won't make me (or others) feel alienated because they don't have the features the other one does.


----------



## DragorianSword (Jun 4, 2012)

I hate those XL versions. A handheld has to fit in your pocket and should not be bigger than a controller.
The screen is more than big enough in my opinion.


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 4, 2012)

I wouldn't mind a 3DSXL actually, I brought mine knowing that a revision eventually could come down the line. I'm still skeptical though since Nintendo said that the 3DS wouldn't need a redesign.
But XL would make sense, I personally brought my 3DS since it's a very portable system, having something bigger than a DSL kinda kills the purpose for me.
Also I couldn't care less about improved battery life and a second circle pad, the battery last roughly 6 hours for me and I usually have a retractable USB charger with me. And a finger stylus equipped thumb on a touchscreen is miles better in accuracy than a secondary pad anyway.

btw amoleds are overrated and it's too late for higher screen resolutions.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 4, 2012)

What is 30,000 yen roughly in American USD?


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

Beertje111 said:


> I hate those XL versions. A handheld has to fit in your pocket and should not be bigger than a controller.


My XL does both of those things, and it was well worth it.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 4, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> What is 30,000 yen roughly in American USD?





Spoiler



385$


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 4, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> What is 30,000 yen roughly in American USD?


$380
I would expect it to be $350 once it hits the US.

And about $500 where I live...


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm expecting a price drop before launch.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Jun 4, 2012)

Now how bad will DS games look on this new screen?


----------



## chartube12 (Jun 4, 2012)

I refuse to pay more than 250 for a console. Looks like I'll be waiting for the Wii-U to be half way in the grave first.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 4, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> $380



It's not five hundred and ninety nine US dollars bad but it's still like (rounding the price to $350) $100 more than a PS3 and $150 more than a Xbox 360.

If it was within $50 of them then I'd consider but if this is true then I really won't bother with the system at all. Well I wasn't planning to anyway but my opinion is solidified (if it's true).


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

jimmyemunoz said:


> Now how bad will DS games look on this new screen?


If they don't change the resolution (which they most likely won't), the same.


----------



## Zarcon (Jun 4, 2012)

Nintendo isn't announcing prices at E3 though. At least that's what I've read.
Where are they getting these numbers from?
@[email protected]


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

Bah, gotta sign up to see the report.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 4, 2012)

I doubt a bigger screen, it would be very hard on the battery.  If it's true, I'm going to be extremely pissed off that Nintendo will do the same thing as they did with DSi and announce a clearly superior version extremely close to it's original launch.  Why couldn't they offer this huge version when 3DS launched ?


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 4, 2012)

Zarcon said:


> Nintendo isn't announcing prices at E3 though. At least that's what I've read.
> Where are they getting these numbers from?
> @[email protected]


A Japanese magazine called Nikkei, they were the first to leak info about the XL IIRC.
No one knows what will happen at E3, you usually don't expect prices at E3 though...


----------



## Janthran (Jun 4, 2012)

HAH!
I freaking called it.
Look around, I've said a lot that they would make a 3DS XL.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 4, 2012)

Zarcon said:


> Nintendo isn't announcing prices at E3 though. At least that's what I've read.
> Where are they getting these numbers from?
> @[email protected]



More like they are saying  3DS XL will be announced at E3 and whenever Nintendo reveals the Wii U price that's the expected price point.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 4, 2012)

yuyuyup said:


> I doubt a bigger screen, it would be very hard on the battery.  If it's true, I'm going to be extremely pissed off that Nintendo will do the same thing as they did with DSi and announce a clearly superior version extremely close to it's original launch.  Why couldn't they offer this huge version when 3DS launched ?



DSi XL is more of a preference thing and not a clear upgrade. Some people like the larger screens and system. Others think it's too big, bulky, and the screens make the games look bad.

Personally I think the XL looks great but I never bothered to get one.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> Zarcon said:
> 
> 
> > Nintendo isn't announcing prices at E3 though. At least that's what I've read.
> ...


You wouldn't?  Why not?  Sony did it last year and it was very well received.


----------



## Eerpow (Jun 4, 2012)

machomuu said:


> You wouldn't?  Why not?  Sony did it last year and it was very well received.


Not usually, well from everyone except for Nintendo.
Again, who knows?
Just like the Vita the Wii U had an early reveal without pricing.


----------



## Janthran (Jun 4, 2012)

jimmyemunoz said:


> Now how bad will *3*DS games look on this new screen?


Fixed.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 4, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> Not usually, well from everyone except for Nintendo.
> Again, who knows?
> Just like the Vita the Wii U had an early reveal without pricing.



But when the Vita was really revealed it was announced with a kick ass price point and everyone loved it.

Like at this point, if the system is coming out later this year, it should be priced at E3.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

Janthran said:


> jimmyemunoz said:
> 
> 
> > Now how bad will *3*DS games look on this new screen?
> ...


The point of his post was to note that DS games look crappy on the 3DS, so they would look worse on the 3DS XL (based on his logic, at least).  3DS games won't look worse unless they change the resolution.  I was shocked and in awe when I first used the DSi XL, the games looked great and the console was comfortable to hold.  Months later, I bought one to replace my broken DSi.  Worth it.  Very worth it.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 4, 2012)

I can see 3DSXL & NSMB2 bundle this August!


----------



## Qtis (Jun 4, 2012)

Not a surprise for the bigger 3DS. If the specs are upgraded, I can see the 3DS sales going down almost (but not completely) like when the price drop was announced. If the console includes a CPP, it's quite a clear alternative for those who don't carry their consoles outside the house. What I'd like to see is what the ideal playing distance is for the new XL console. Somehow the 3DS is a bit hard for me in regards to a nice distance (not to mention the tremble of buses and the likes making the 3D unusable (damn you Finnish winter!)).

If the WiiU is priced at $350 (350-400€ in Finland for sure (taxes + "exchange rates" are killing me)), i'll leave it on hold. Looking at the Wii and how I just got it a year or so ago, I don't regret it at all. Sure it has a few party games that I didn't have at home (a few friends did though, so didn't really miss out that bad), but considering the pricing of competition at the moment (PS3/360 are great consoles with huge game libraries (most new to Wii owners!)), the WiiU will need quite a few titles to get a rocket start.


If only they'd give us full games to play (demos of them) and release Nintendo first party games like Zelda and Mario for the console, the competition could get interesting very soon.


ps. I bought the DSiXL out of a whim a year or so ago and haven't regretted it. Must more nicer for the eye (bigger text!) and easier to hold for an adult (my DSL is kinda cramped compared to my hands).


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 4, 2012)

Awww yeah. I would definitely buy a 3DS with two circle-pads, a larger screen and a better battery.

As for the Wii U's price, $350 ain't bad. I won't be buying it at launch, though.


----------



## bowser (Jun 4, 2012)

It's gonna be called the 3DSSS (3DS Super Size)


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 4, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Eerpow said:
> 
> 
> > $380
> ...


I think generally consoles cost more in Japan.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 4, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> I think generally consoles cost more in Japan.



Well I rounded to $350, I don't think they'd push it down to $300.


----------



## Zarcon (Jun 4, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > I think generally consoles cost more in Japan.
> ...


It's usually like that though.
The 3DS was 25,000 yen and $250 USD if I recall and similar for past consoles/handhelds.


----------



## Janthran (Jun 4, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > jimmyemunoz said:
> ...


I like the way DS games look on the 3DS.
May have something to do with how I skipped the Lite, though. Meh.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

Janthran said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > Janthran said:
> ...


I don't see how skipping the Lite would factor it.


----------



## Janthran (Jun 4, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > machomuu said:
> ...


DS Phat had only two light options. It didn't look very good.
So I skipped to the 3DS, and it looked better.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

Janthran said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see how skipping the Lite would factor it.
> ...


That's just lighting, it has nothing to do with the actual visuals.  3DS still looks worse than the DS in terms of DS visuals, but I can see why one might believe otherwise.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 4, 2012)

Only 20 hours left to find out. Since it's coming from Nikkei, they have been right on numerous occasions. There were the first to leak about the Wii U, 3DS, DS XL and much more probably.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 4, 2012)

machomuu said:


> That's just lighting, it has nothing to do with the actual visuals.  3DS still looks worse than the DS in terms of DS visuals, but I can see why one might believe otherwise.



Have you played a DS Phat? It's horrific looking. My friend cracked out a DSi one day and I was like "What the fuck how does this look so shitty". Lighting really makes the visuals pop.

EDIT: I'm talking about back lighting and not in-game lighting.


----------



## ars25 (Jun 4, 2012)

if this was to be true thats pure bs i just bought mine 3 months ago


----------



## Skelletonike (Jun 4, 2012)

Well, I don't care about the XL versions, I've always preferred small handhelds that I can easilly carry in my pocket with other stuff (I put a protection cover on them tho obv), I tried an XL from a friend once and man, I disliked it, it was ok, the colors were vivid and all that shizz, but the size was too big for my liking. =3
Also, I'd lmao if there is in fact a 3DS XL released but it has no second circle pad and they release a CPP XL, now that would make my day. =P


----------



## tbgtbg (Jun 4, 2012)

bowser said:


> It's gonna be called the 3DSSS (3DS Super Size)



No, call it the 4.3DS for the 4.3" screen


----------



## Janthran (Jun 4, 2012)

machomuu said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > machomuu said:
> ...


"Looking bad" is all opinion.
I like the way DS games look on the 3DS.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 4, 2012)

Janthran said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > Janthran said:
> ...


I know all about subjectivity, but let me put it straight.  DS resolution doesn't agree with 3DS resolution, so it ends up looking smaller and blurrier, which by any consensus based definition would be "worse", but it is all subjective.


----------



## pokefloote (Jun 4, 2012)

"If $380 sounds steep, keep in mind that the Wii is still priced at 20,000 yen in Japan, or roughly $250 here."

The prices don't translate directly. I highly doubt the system will be $350+, but who really knows.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 4, 2012)

Janthran said:


> HAH!
> I freaking called it.
> Look around, I've said a lot that they would make a 3DS XL.



Yeah, it was getting annoying. Also, this doesn't prove anything.

I'm happy with the 3DS already. Any bigger and it would never leave my house, just like my XL.


----------



## Janthran (Jun 4, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Janthran said:
> 
> 
> > HAH!
> ...


Wait until tomorrow, I guess. If they're making a 3DSXL this early, then it'll be at E3.


----------



## Gahars (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh, I haven't been able to pull this out for a while now:


----------



## .Darky (Jun 4, 2012)

Fuck, I just got a 3DS yesterday. Well, bigger screen doesn't necessarily mean a better gaming experience...so I'll pass this time, Nintendo.


----------



## Redhorse (Jun 5, 2012)

If I'm putting out that much i'll start looking for a Ipad or some such thing... Besiedes I'll but no more Nintendo electronics until they catch up on the game releases.. something besides , mario and friends and his mock sports titles. Getting a bit old for me.. It's pretty bad when 20+ year old black and white gb releases are better than the majority of new 3d games being released... it's just sad, for a company that we all know is capable of doing so much better...


----------



## machomuu (Jun 5, 2012)

syfyTy said:


> If I'm putting out that much i'll start looking for a Ipad or some such thing... Besiedes I'll but no more Nintendo electronics until they catch up on the game releases.. something besides , mario and friends and his mock sports titles. Getting a bit old for me.. It's pretty bad when 20+ year old black and white gb releases are better than the majority of new 3d games being released... it's just sad, for a company that we all know is capable of doing so much better...


Seems you haven't caught up with games recently, pal.


----------



## Redhorse (Jun 5, 2012)

Kid Icarus was the last I bought and I didn't care for that either... what's newer?

BTW Ign reports, that Nintendo corrected that release stating that  it is/was conjecture and incorrectly interpreted.

PS Machomuu: I'n no ones PAL., Also I'm many, many years your senior son. Retired.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 5, 2012)

syfyTy said:


> Machomuu: I'n no ones PAL., Also I'm many, many years your senior son. Retired.


Friendship and love know no time or age, they are but human-made concepts, after all.


----------



## sjones900 (Jun 5, 2012)

A bigger screen is nice, but I would like the 3DS be thinner and more pocketable. Not saying that it isn't now, but it could be a little better. Plus the cameras could be a little nicer as well.


----------



## freaksloan (Jun 5, 2012)

I would buy a 3DS XL in a hear-beat. It is a no brainer.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 5, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Eerpow said:
> 
> 
> > $380
> ...


Rememeber that Japanese launch prices are always higher.

Like the 3DS for example, ¥25,000 at launch in Japan but $250 in the states. If the Wii U is going to be ¥30,000, it's likely $300 in the US.

$300 is really what I expected for the Wii U from a long time ago, and it's rather affordable.

EDIT: if there were a 3DS XL, I'll trade in my US one for it immediately. I love a bigger screen, but I hope that they keep BC. Still it's a rumor, and it will (very likely) not be announced this year anyway.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 5, 2012)

Sorry for double posting (this one is kinda intentional)

Nintendo fights back claims of a 3DS XL

http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ja&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nintendo.co.jp%2Fcorporate%2Frelease%2F2012%2F120605.html


----------



## Midna (Jun 5, 2012)

Fake. Iwata said they're not covering the 3DS at their main conference, just in the following events and on the showfloor.
besides, 300,000 JPY is somewhere around 400 USD.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 5, 2012)

I'd be incredibly disappointed if this turned out to be false.  The DSi XL not only had better battery life, but larger screens, better sound quality, comfortable feel and a dexterous casing, and I really want the first three.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 5, 2012)

Midna said:


> Fake. Iwata said they're not covering the 3DS at their main conference, just in the following events and on the showfloor.
> besides, 300,000 JPY is somewhere around 400 USD.


They will have a main showcase on software for the 3DS, something like the Pre-TGS one last year but aimed at the western audience.

As for price, Nintendo rarely or never go by currency conversions. American prices are usually lower than the Japanese ones.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jun 5, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Eerpow said:
> ...



Yeah I am expecting the Wii-U to launch at 299.99 in the states. Any higher and people just wont buy it, I also expect a price drop after 1 year maybe less depending on sales. 

Will be an interesting year for Nintendo, since they will have a 1 year head start on the competition if the rumors about Sony and Microsoft are to be believed.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Eerpow said:
> 
> 
> > $380
> ...


Japanese prices tend to be, much, much higher, I bet on 325.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 5, 2012)

350 dollars for the wii u really cheap but considering early buyers... its gonna take some time
the bigger 3ds "peripheral" makes it look really nice


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 5, 2012)

http://www.ign.com/a...duce-larger-3ds

Nintendo has issued a statement, as translated by Andriasang, denying Nikkei's report, claiming the story is "full of mistakes" and is "nothing more than conjecture."

NOPE CHUCK TESTA


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 5, 2012)

I wouldn't mind so long as they tweak a few things eg battery life, 2nd CP etc like what some ppl have already mentioned. But then there's pixelation of graphics :| 

Btw from the little I've read regarding the 3DSXL  is that Ninty never actually denied it outright per se, but rather pointed out that it was not very accurate..... so yea

*initiate overeager hyped-up mode*


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 5, 2012)

We already knew that Nikkei's "report" was purely the work of some reporter's imagination the moment it was released - Nintendo previously denied any allegations that they are working on a revision and as far as I know, 3D screens of larger sizes are not exactly produced en-masse just yet.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 5, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> We already knew that Nikkei's "report" was purely the work of some reporter's imagination - Nintendo previously denied any allegations that they are working on a revision and as far as I know, 3D screens of larger sizes are not exactly produced en-masse just yet.


Nikkei is pretty much always correct so I highly doubt it was "speculation". A 4.3" 3D screen isn't exactly ground-breaking. But we'll see in the conference soon.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 5, 2012)

soulx said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > We already knew that Nikkei's "report" was purely the work of some reporter's imagination - Nintendo previously denied any allegations that they are working on a revision and as far as I know, 3D screens of larger sizes are not exactly produced en-masse just yet.
> ...


To my knowledge, Sharp produces two sizes of their 3D screen at the moment - 3.4 inch used in the 3DS and a 10.1 inch for nextgen netbooks. 4.3 doesn't seem to be available, but I may be wrong, didn't do a lot of research as I'm waiting for the conference as well rather than wasting time checking rumours.


----------



## dorayaki95 (Jun 5, 2012)

this is denied by Nintendo, according to gamespot.
http://e3.gamespot.com/story/6380121/nintendo-to-unveil-new-3ds-at-e3-briefing-report


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 5, 2012)

Denied. Also, larger screen= need to hold further away for 3D effect


----------



## Veho (Jun 5, 2012)

tigris said:


> larger screen= need to hold further away for 3D effect


It depends on the parallax barrier, not the screen size.


----------

